# Good place to order protein



## Hollywood72 (Dec 18, 2012)

Where are your favorite places to order protein, unflavored whey?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 18, 2012)

proteinfactory.com or tfsupplements


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2012)

TF supp or nutraplanet.  nutra has their own bulk line, cheap + effective.....


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 18, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> TF supp or nutraplanet.  nutra has their own bulk line, cheap + effective.....



^^^^^^^ Same with me......... I use nutra to order bulk L-citrulline, and Beta alanine too.  Always happy.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 18, 2012)

Truenutrition.com, you can custom build your protein and add supps to it also...


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 18, 2012)

just eat real food


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 18, 2012)

Cow's, Chicken's, Pig's and all other sources!


----------



## PFM (Dec 18, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Cow's, Chicken's, Pig's and all other sources!



Meat as unprocessed and not over cooked is always the best source.  Man-made proteins (powders) have their place, but shouldn't replace fresh cooked unprocessed meats on a regular basis.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 18, 2012)

True nutrition has the beef protein in powder form or liquid form, broken down, it smells like rotten death, but it is the proper AA ratio for muscles


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 19, 2012)

Jenner said:


> just eat real food



I add protein to my real food


----------



## Georgia (Dec 19, 2012)

Of course Jenner is more manly than any of us


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 19, 2012)

PFM said:


> Meat as unprocessed and not over cooked is always the best source.  Man-made proteins (powders) have their place, but shouldn't replace fresh cooked unprocessed meats on a regular basis.



when i do drink a shake i use milk most and add 2-4oz of liquid egg white to make sure im getting lots of pro from food sources too.  Whey is useful, but still a MFG-ed pro.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 19, 2012)

Shoot I eat 4 meals a day and throw in a shake in the morning when I wake up, and usually one immediately after workout.  I don't think the argument is on whether or not Real Protein sources are better.....just asking where is cheap to buy!


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 20, 2012)

I use supplementwarehouse.com  Used to use TFsupplements but going to supplementwarehouse, they will match any price you find (even online places) and beat it by 5% no matter what. Just have to put in the site you found it on and their price and it will calc for you. And you can get bunch of small freebies with each order. Just make sure you order a good amount at 1 time because its 16$ for shipping. I normally will buy 3mo worth of stuff and just stock up


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 20, 2012)

metsfan4life said:


> I use supplementwarehouse.com  Used to use TFsupplements but going to supplementwarehouse, they will match any price you find (even online places) and beat it by 5% no matter what. Just have to put in the site you found it on and their price and it will calc for you. And you can get bunch of small freebies with each order. Just make sure you order a good amount at 1 time because its 16$ for shipping. I normally will buy 3mo worth of stuff and just stock up



Going to give them a try. Been buying from BB.com since I've been in the states and while they have a good selection & super fast shipping, their prices are a touch high. Cheers for the suggestion!


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 20, 2012)

Supplementcentral is pretty good


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 20, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Going to give them a try. Been buying from BB.com since I've been in the states and while they have a good selection & super fast shipping, their prices are a touch high. Cheers for the suggestion!



Go for it man! You will have no issues with them. I highly recommend this place because after all, if you find a cheaper price ANYWHERE else, they will match it. So they are my go to place since they will always be the cheapest. I even had them match someone's blowout sell price on items before. Order as much as you want and its like 16-18shipping and it normally arrives in 4-5 days. Check out the freebie section and the accessories section. Got straps for like 1$, I bought a bunch and left them at our gym for people.


----------



## Rip (Dec 20, 2012)

how many grams of protein are you getting at each of those 4 meals? 
Chances are, it's around 20-30 grams. 
4 meals x 30 grams is only 120 grams per day. That's enough protein for a 120lb athlete who's not on steroids. Even a natural bodybuilder should get about 1 gram of protein per pound of bodyweight per day. 
The protein I buy is the cheapest I found that is made whit whey isolate. It's by Optimum Nutrition and it says 100% Gold Standard on the Label. I get it at Vitamin Shoppe for 24.95. 
It has 24 grams of protein per scoop so if I take either 1.5 to 2 scoops a few times per day, plus food meals, I'm doing good. 
Some of the top pro bodybuilders are probably taking between 2-3 grams of protein per pound. You would have to supplement to achieve those numbers. 




AlphaD said:


> Shoot I eat 4 meals a day and throw in a shake in the morning when I wake up, and usually one immediately after workout.  I don't think the argument is on whether or not Real Protein sources are better.....just asking where is cheap to buy!


----------



## Rip (Dec 20, 2012)

if you have a shake in the morning, make sure you get a good dose of complex carbs too. 
A bowl of oatmeal (or add it to the protein powder in the blender).
Cereal, Toast, etc.
The shake after a workout should include simple carbs withing the first half hour window post workout. 




Rip said:


> how many grams of protein are you getting at each of those 4 meals?
> Chances are, it's around 20-30 grams.
> 4 meals x 30 grams is only 120 grams per day. That's enough protein for a 120lb athlete who's not on steroids. Even a natural bodybuilder should get about 1 gram of protein per pound of bodyweight per day.
> The protein I buy is the cheapest I found that is made whit whey isolate. It's by Optimum Nutrition and it says 100% Gold Standard on the Label. I get it at Vitamin Shoppe for 24.95.
> ...


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 21, 2012)

truenutrition (trueprotein)  guy here


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 21, 2012)

Rip said:


> if you have a shake in the morning, make sure you get a good dose of complex carbs too.
> A bowl of oatmeal (or add it to the protein powder in the blender).
> Cereal, Toast, etc.
> The shake after a workout should include simple carbs withing the first half hour window post workout.



I use Optimum Nutrition as well, or I order Myofusion from tfsupplements, 5lbs for $44.95.....  As far as my morning shake goes it usually cup of almond milk, 2 scoops of protein powder, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, handful of walnuts, tablespoon of coconut oil, banana, 1 cup of spinach leaves and 6 frozen strawberries. 

My meals usually consist of between 35-45 grams of protein per meal.  I weigh 196.

Post workout I change it up every once and while, sometimes includes scoop of dextrose......sometimes I take protein powder with a post workout supplement, or with a large apple.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry I said anything. It sounds like you know what you're doing, and then some. 
The way you worded it before, it sounded like you were eating 4 meals and drinking some protein.  



AlphaD said:


> I use Optimum Nutrition as well, or I order Myofusion from tfsupplements, 5lbs for $44.95.....  As far as my morning shake goes it usually cup of almond milk, 2 scoops of protein powder, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, handful of walnuts, tablespoon of coconut oil, banana, 1 cup of spinach leaves and 6 frozen strawberries.
> 
> My meals usually consist of between 35-45 grams of protein per meal.  I weigh 196.
> 
> Post workout I change it up every once and while, sometimes includes scoop of dextrose......sometimes I take protein powder with a post workout supplement, or with a large apple.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 22, 2012)

NO problem, just glad people here look out for one another you know, so thanks for at least checking and offering up some advice too.  All good.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 23, 2012)

metsfan4life said:


> I use supplementwarehouse.com  Used to use TFsupplements but going to supplementwarehouse, they will match any price you find (even online places) and beat it by 5% no matter what. Just have to put in the site you found it on and their price and it will calc for you. And you can get bunch of small freebies with each order. Just make sure you order a good amount at 1 time because its 16$ for shipping. I normally will buy 3mo worth of stuff and just stock up



Yeah, I go to google shopping....find the cheapest price, plug it in there, and then get it 5% cheaper. It's hard to beat that. They also sometimes have slightly expired products at rock bottom prices.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 24, 2012)

dk8594 said:


> Yeah, I go to google shopping....find the cheapest price, plug it in there, and then get it 5% cheaper. It's hard to beat that. They also sometimes have slightly expired products at rock bottom prices.



Very true. Right now I havent ordered from them in a while, I was given 15lbs of protein by someone who "didnt like the taste" so I gladly took it. SO im set on protein for quite a while. I just go to Vitamin Shoppe and get casein since no need to spend the cheaper plus shipping. But agree, these guys will match anything!


----------



## trim (Apr 19, 2013)

samcooke said:


> truenutrition (trueprotein)  guy here



what he said.  good stuff


----------

